# My Avvie...



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Awright, so as there's no confusion on the board for any present members or ones who just come aboard especially here recently, despite what my avvie was, I AM A GUY! I had a pix of Katharine Isabelle for a while, but it is now gone. 

Whilst perusing for a new avvie I came across my present one. Nothing sez Sinister like Wile E. Coyote. Cheers! :devil:


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Nooooo! Big mistake Sinister! Your Avatar rocked 100 Watt Marshall Stack style! Put her back!!
I'm serious! Cripes..we know you are a dude! A dude with excellent taste! It's not like your avvie was frickin' Celine Dion or Ricky Martin!

Ginger... 

No,..not the one from "Gilligan's Island".


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

it was Hib's fanatasies that did it!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

/points at new avatar
//thanks, Sin, for making me think about this during chat last night!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantasies?! Late night chats?! It's a conspiracy I tells ya! 

Making a change because you don't like something anymore is fine.

Making a change to your film because the studio head's think your original ending might confuse the patrons...grrrr.

Making a big deal over an avatar either way....

"Here's a' your nutcase! Hot 'n spicey'! 

I'm going to go look at Morbius' cool ghoul-bot again,and calm down.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Faustian_Pact said:


> Fantasies?! Late night chats?! It's a conspiracy I tells ya!
> 
> Making a change because you don't like something anymore is fine.
> 
> ...


If you want to rent him, My "ghoul-bot" is available for bit roles, voice overs and nude scenes...if they're done tastefuly.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Road trip! 

I heard "Ghoul-Bot" won a Tony award. 

G.B. would be given the utmost respect. 

And its own trailer! Complete with an awning that says:"Morbius' Laboratory".


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sweet! Have your Agent-bot call my Ghoul-Bots' agent-bot and we'll do lunch!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's not bad Sin, but I agree with Pact.

You just dress like a "hot chick" lol


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wile E. Coyote, SU PAH GEEEENIUS


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Noooooooooooooo. How could you! I am lost without that picture. Aahhhahahaahahahhah! How many chicks do you know with white eyes? When I thought you were a chick due to the avvie, I meant that in a good way. And everyone always knew you were a guy. They told me so, they were just confussed like me. Life is so cruel!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Thankyou Death Touch. Life won't be cruel if Sinister will kindly return Ginger to her rightful place of honor.

Besides..you don't want to upset someone named "Death Touch".


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Faustian_Pact said:


> Thankyou Death Touch. Life won't be cruel if Sinister will kindly return Ginger to her rightful place of honor.
> 
> Besides..you don't want to upset someone named "Death Touch".


Thank you much. But if I had that awesome chick by my side, the only one that would be dead is me. My wife would make sure of that. But thank you for thinking of me. The little things always seem to matter.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

You are so right about the little things in life D.T. 
It's perspective. I could go on,but words fail me at the moment.

Best,
Pact.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just wanted to quote a song I once heard that might help you change your avvi back. Ready?

WHOA I'M A DUDE HE'S A DUDE SHE'S A DUDE WE'RE ALL DUDES HEY.I'M A DUDE HE'S A DUDE SHE'S A DUDE WE'RE ALL DUDES HEY.I'M A DUDE HE'S A DUDE SHE'S A DUDE WE'RE ALL DUDES HEY.I'M A DUDE HE'S A DUDE SHE'S A DUDE WE'RE ALL DUDES HEY.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

We better cease the gender ribbing. Or Ginger will remain in the recycle bin.

Good drinking song though,D.T.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wasn't making fun. I was just trying to say that we are all dudes here and put back the avvi so I can have something pretty to look at in the morning.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I did notice that this morning while perusing the street. Sinister - I liked your old avatar. Of course, I did have a fondness for Wile E. Coyote. I also agree with Pact and FE.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Back by popular demand...well, see the above avvie.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool beans! The Hot chick is back!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yay - Ginger's back!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes... the next Mrs. Sinister couldn't stay away for too long.  I may even do a series of those avvies of Katharine Isabelle to see what you guys think of them. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Keep tis up and I may have to change mine .
Maybe a Selene?
Hey, then I could be in the "Hot Chick" club too


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

This is much better!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeaaaaaa.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> it was Hib's fanatasies that did it!


sorry Sin I didn't mean to cause any undue stress.LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Keep tis up and I may have to change mine .
> Maybe a Selene?
> Hey, then I could be in the "Hot Chick" club too


Can you be Brittney Spears. I love her, when she wasn't with child.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Ginger is back! Break out the champagne!


----------

